# 20 MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit USB 3.0 Schnittstelle auf Externe HDD



## HanZ4000 (26. Juli 2013)

Sind 20 MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit bei einer USB 3.0 Schnittstelle nicht viel zu wenig?
Mein Mainboard:                                MSI P67A-GD53 (B3)           P67   RG SA
Die Externe Festplatte: Core 3,5" USB 3.0 | CnMemory

Wie kann ich prüfen, ob die Platte im USB 3.0 Modus läuft? 

Die zu schreibende Dateien sind alles Bilder und Musikdateien. Also Kleinere eben.

Ich setze den PC in den kommenden Tagen neu auf. Lohnt sich ein BIOS Update, und ein Update der Treiber vom Mainboard? 
Würde mich über eure Antworten sehr freuen! 

Hochachtungsvoll
HanZ4000

PS: Natürlich ist das USB 3.0 Kabel auch im USB 3.0 Anschluss (blau) drinn.

UPDATE: Ich habe mal einen anderen (blauen) USB 3.0 Anschluss an der Rücksseite ausprobiert und hier komm ich schon auf 55 MB/s  Datenrate! Ist das USB 3.0 entsprechend?


----------



## NorthernWolf (26. Juli 2013)

Hey, ne die Schreibgeschwindigkeit fällt tatsächlich etwas mager aus. Mit USB 2.0 solltest du in dem bereich liegen, demnach kann da wohl irgendwas nicht stimmen. 
Laut ComputerBild (Ich weis nicht unbedingt die beste quelle allerdings das einzige was ich gerade zu der festplatte finden konnte) solltest du zwischen 30 und 130 Mb/s liegen. 
Würde mal mit AS SSD Benchmark (sollte auch für HDDs geeignet sein) oder mit Crystal Disk Mark einen testlauf starten und mal sehn was das so sagt. 

Also einmal hier:
CnMemory 3.5 Core USB 3.0 3TB - COMPUTER BILD
und
AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online
oder
CrystalDiskMark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## HanZ4000 (26. Juli 2013)

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Wie kann ich prüfen, ob USB 3 Modus aktiv ist?


----------



## NorthernWolf (26. Juli 2013)

Die neusten Treiber und Bios Update könnten helfen. Kannst du die Ergebnisse des Benchmarks hier posten ?


----------



## HanZ4000 (26. Juli 2013)

Hier ist der Benchmark:


----------



## OctoCore (26. Juli 2013)

Die Werte sind eher unterer Durchschnitt - für USB 2.0.
Vielleicht solltest du mal erzählen, welche Winversion du hast und ob du überhaupt USB 3.0-Treiber installiert hast.
7 kennt noch kein 3.0, hat also keine passenden Treiber an Bord - 8 hingegen schon.


----------



## der_knoben (26. Juli 2013)

Kann es sein, dass du im Bios USB3 nicht aktiviert hast?

DAs wäre die logischere Variante.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Juli 2013)

Kann das sein das der noch auf FAT32 Dateisystem formatiert ist oder hast ihn schon mal in NTFS Probiert. Ich hab nen USB Stick der unter FAT32 an USB 3.0 extrem niedrige schreib/Leseraten hat und als NTFS volle Leistung liefert! 
Evtl mal an ein anderen PC Testen nicht das die platte ein weg hat, selbst für 2.0 sind die ziemlich nierdrig!


----------



## HanZ4000 (26. Juli 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Werte sind eher unterer Durchschnitt - für USB 2.0.
> Vielleicht solltest du mal erzählen, welche Winversion du hast und ob du überhaupt USB 3.0-Treiber installiert hast.
> 7 kennt noch kein 3.0, hat also keine passenden Treiber an Bord - 8 hingegen schon.


Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 x64.
Ob USB 3.0 - Treiber installiert sind, muss ich gestehen, weiss ich nicht. Ich werde den PC jetzt sowieso neu aufsetzen und werde dies sofort beachten.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du im Bios USB3 nicht aktiviert hast?
> 
> DAs wäre die logischere Variante.


Ist definitiv aktiviert.



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Kann das sein das der noch auf FAT32 Dateisystem formatiert ist oder hast ihn schon mal in NTFS Probiert. Ich hab nen USB Stick der unter FAT32 an USB 3.0 extrem niedrige schreib/Leseraten hat und als NTFS volle Leistung liefert!
> Evtl mal an ein anderen PC Testen nicht das die platte ein weg hat, selbst für 2.0 sind die ziemlich nierdrig!


 
Also es ist im NTFS - System formatiert.

Ich habe - wie im Update geschrieben - eine andere USB Buchse ausgewählt hinten am Mainboard und komme nun so auf 70 MB/s. Das ist mehr als USB 2.0 zulässt, nicht?


----------



## Thallassa (26. Juli 2013)

Hast du die Platte mal mit Crystaldiskinfo ausgelesen?
Häufig brechen die Datenraten so stark ein, wenn schwebende Sektoren vorliegen.

Ob du den passenden USB 3.0-Treiber installiert hast, kannst du ja einfach im Geräte Manager nachsehen - wenn irgendwo Frage- oder Ausrufezeichen sind, stimmt was nicht.
Typischerweise, je nach Mainboard oder Controller heißen passende Geräte zu USB 3.0 "Massenspeichercontroller" "USB 3.0 Anschlusshub" "USB 3.0 extensive Host Controller" oder "Unbekanntes Gerät" (Tritt häufig auf, wenn der erste Teil des USB 3.0 Treibers installiert wurde, aber nicht der zweite)


----------



## HanZ4000 (26. Juli 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hast du die Platte mal mit Crystaldiskinfo ausgelesen?
> Häufig brechen die Datenraten so stark ein, wenn schwebende Sektoren vorliegen.
> 
> Ob du den passenden USB 3.0-Treiber installiert hast, kannst du ja einfach im Geräte Manager nachsehen - wenn irgendwo Frage- oder Ausrufezeichen sind, stimmt was nicht.
> Typischerweise, je nach Mainboard oder Controller heißen passende Geräte zu USB 3.0 "Massenspeichercontroller" "USB 3.0 Anschlusshub" "USB 3.0 extensive Host Controller" oder "Unbekanntes Gerät" (Tritt häufig auf, wenn der erste Teil des USB 3.0 Treibers installiert wurde, aber nicht der zweite)


 
Der Benchmark, welchen ich gepostet habe, kommt von Crystaldiskinfo.
Ich muss gestehen, dass parallel dazu auch ein Kopiervorgang auf der Platte stattgefunden hat, vielleicht beeinflusst das das Ergebnis.

Also im Gerätemanager stehen ganz klar "USB 3.0" Controller drinn.  Screenshot liegt bei.

Ob die Festplatte nun auch in diesem Modus läuft, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Juli 2013)

HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Der Benchmark, welchen ich gepostet habe, kommt von Crystaldiskinfo.
> Ich muss gestehen, dass parallel dazu auch ein Kopiervorgang auf der Platte stattgefunden hat, vielleicht beeinflusst das das Ergebnis.
> 
> Also im Gerätemanager stehen ganz klar "USB 3.0" Controller drinn.  Screenshot liegt bei.
> ...


 
Naja, die Treiber sind installiert und der Anschluss ist USB 3.0, solange du also die PLatte auch am USB 3.0 angeschlossen hast, passt das. Platten erreichen die Geschwindigkeit aber eher selten. 
Den Benchmark habe ich gesehen, mir ging's um die SMART-Werte der Festplatte.


----------



## HanZ4000 (28. Juli 2013)

Habe den Treiber nochmal neu installiert und einen anderen blauen USB - Stecker ausgewählt! Nun funktioniert es einwandfrei mit 120 MB/s.

-Thema kann geschlossen werden-


----------



## cvzone (1. August 2013)

HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Ich habe - wie im Update geschrieben - eine andere USB Buchse ausgewählt hinten am Mainboard und komme nun so auf 70 MB/s. Das ist mehr als USB 2.0 zulässt, nicht?


 
Klingt blöd, aber du musst natürlich auch darauf achten, dass dein Front USB auch USB 3.0 kann UND auch intern über ein USB3 Kabel am Mainboard angeschlossen ist. Die internen USB3 Kabel sind deutlich dicker, da besser abgeschirmt.


----------



## HanZ4000 (5. August 2013)

cvzone schrieb:


> Klingt blöd, aber du musst natürlich auch darauf achten, dass dein Front USB auch USB 3.0 kann UND auch intern über ein USB3 Kabel am Mainboard angeschlossen ist. Die internen USB3 Kabel sind deutlich dicker, da besser abgeschirmt.


 
Natürlich habe ich darauf geachtet.


----------

